# Can i put cory cats in with my bristlenose in 20g L?



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm in the process of setting up a community freshwater tank and would really like some cory cats. The only fish I have as of right now is a 2 1/2" long bristlenose.

Would cory cats work in this tank?
Would they get along with the BN?
Is there a certain variety of cory cat i should get?
How many should I get?

Thanks.


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

I don't see any reason why you couldn't have have corydoras, just try and add peaceful tankmates for them, you could have a group of four. As to which species, there are so many to choose from. When I first started out in fishkeeping corydoras were probably my favourite fish until I got hooked on synodontis and cichlids. My favourite cories were -

C. Sterbai 
C. Similis (or Caudimaculatus very similar)
C. Gossei
C. Schwartzi
C. Adolfoi
C. Julii or Trinileatus

IMO these species are some of the most colourful cories although there are other species which are very similar to those above. Sterbai is the best cory for me. :thumb:


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

I'll have to see if my local store has any of those.

Any other recommendations on other fish to go along with the BN and cory cats?

I wanted some cardinal tetras but hear they like soft water with lower ph and are pretty picky about that. My water is hard with a ph around 8.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The cories like a lower pH as well.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah but i have kept them in the past for a long time and they did very well so they seem to adapt well to the higher PH.

Looking for other fish like that.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Get tank raised stuff; they won't mind the pH so much as long as you can keep it stable, you may have to acclimate them slowly though.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

I picked up 4 peppered cory cats last night to put in the 20g. The filtration is an eheim 2213 (been on a cichlid tank for 2 years) and the substrate is sand. They accilimated really well and are super happy. I've never seen fish so excited to see sand before. They can't stop digging in it.

Anyway I guess I'll add the bristlenose in a couple weeks (he's in a 10g right now) once I make sure these cory cats are healthy and dont have any problems.

Now I have to figure out what other fish I want to keep.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

Any recommendations for a small hardy fish that likes to school and would go well with my other fish?


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

most tetra will work


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Prob wouldn't add the BNP in a 20 IMO... waaaaaaaaaaay too much poop... otos work better i think. +1 on tetras, and there are dozens to choose from: rummy nose, neon, black neon, cardinal, glowlite, serpae, black phantom, black skirt, lemon, pristella, bleeding heart, columbian, emperor, penguin, etc


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

Its just one little female that i've had for about 2 years. I'm going to keep her i'll just have to do alot more maintance.

Thanks for the tetra recommendations. I'm going to take a look later today and see what my store has.


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

+1 for Rummy Nose, they look great in a shoal.


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

Love those rummy nose tetras!


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

I ended up getting bloodfin tetras. They are neat fish. Top out at 1 1/2" - 1 3/4". Ended up going with 6.

So I think I am fully stocked. What do yall think?

20g L

1 BN (female) ~3"
4 Pepper Cory Cats 
6 Bloodfin tetras


----------

